# The end times



## jkdodge (Dec 16, 2010)

Anyone else here believe we are living in the last days? Have any of you stocked up on a little food and made sure that you and your family would be able to survive a while? I feel it is closer now then ever. God is tired of all the junk in this world. I can't wait for that horn to sound and the sky to split.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 16, 2010)

The disciples though Jesus would return in their lifetime.


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2010)

Why stock up?

If it is the end, you will be raptured, if you believe in that?

If it is the end, and you are a Christian, will God not provide for you?

I honestly have no idea if the end is near or if just the end of the USA is upon us.  I hope that if we are near an end, it is Gods second coming.  If not we may be in for a tough time.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 16, 2010)

drippin' rock said:


> The disciples though Jesus would return in their lifetime.



Yep.  The apostles taught the 1st century church that they were living in the end time.
We still are.
We're still waiting...... eagerly.

Nope, I'm not saving up food cause I don't want to stay here.
I want to go home.


----------



## huntmore (Dec 16, 2010)

End times for this country yep, but not for this world.


----------



## speedcop (Dec 16, 2010)

the bible clearly speaks of the signs of the ending of the world as we know it, how close we are we dont know. I do know it's one day closer than it was yesterday. He tells us he will come as a thief in the night. No one but the Father knows. I dont care as long as I get in.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 17, 2010)

People have thought they were living in the end times ever since the concept of end times appeared. I doubt if the world is going anywhere any time soon myself.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 17, 2010)

in Revelation it talks about the seven stages of the church and after you get out of the last stage is when its "supposed" to happen...some say we are in the last stage now... I don't really know.... but the way the world is going i hope its soon


----------



## formula1 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re:*

Hebrews 1 
God, who at various times and in various ways spoke in time past to the fathers by the prophets, 2 has in these last days spoken to us by His Son, whom He has appointed heir of all things, through whom also He made the worlds;

I've always like this passage in that in says we are in the last days.  So what if the last days take 2000+ years, they are still the last days, the era of His son, if you will.

And God's son said this:
Matthew 24
14 And this gospel of the kingdom will be proclaimed throughout the whole world as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come.

You could say that this is not yet complete, but then again, only the Father can know for sure, which is exactly what Jesus said in Matthew 24:36.

And there is no need to save food for this event, for no one will survive it ( in the flesh).

Joel 2:11 
The LORD gives voice before His army, 
For His camp is very great; 
For strong is the One who executes His word. 
For the day of the LORD is great and very terrible; 
Who can endure it?


----------



## Land45 (Dec 17, 2010)

...I think each day that we wake up, we are a day closer.


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> Why stock up?
> 
> If it is the end, you will be raptured, if you believe in that?
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 17, 2010)

I also have a feeling things are going to get very very bad for Americans in the coming decades.
If Christ doesn't come before.


----------



## Tim L (Dec 17, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I also have a feeling things are going to get very very bad for Americans in the coming decades.
> If Christ doesn't come before.



Yep...if the world is around 100 years from now; well I bet alot of people won't even realize what America used to be and what we used to stand for; alot of historical revision will have taken place (alot already has taken place).....This country will be radically different and the center of global power will be in China and to a lesser extent India...We owe more money than we can ever repay now and are still borrowing like crazy from China....The day isn't that fall away when they will start pressuring us politically to tow the line or else (and their doing it now to an extent; remember that missle trail off our west coast a few weeks ago turned out to be the chinese "testing" a new missle from one of their subs)...


----------



## sea trout (Dec 18, 2010)

jkdodge said:


> Anyone else here believe we are living in the last days? Have any of you stocked up on a little food and made sure that you and your family would be able to survive a while? I feel it is closer now then ever. God is tired of all the junk in this world. I can't wait for that horn to sound and the sky to split.[/QUOTE


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 18, 2010)

Last Days Began two Thousand year ago, Last Hours began in 1948.
You see to God a thousand yeas is like a day so last days for God Began 2 days ago, Jesus left 2 days ago.

But do not forget this one thing, dear friends: With the Lord a day is like a thousand years, and a thousand years are like a day.2 Peter 3;8


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 18, 2010)

"Just as the gathering of vultures shows there is a carcass nearby, so these signs indicate that the end is near."


For the chosen or the deciples there will be no end time. What will be the end for many will be that all their hopes and dreams were not of God, but onto  now the carcasses of eniquity and therefore for not... They will morn...

It will be a new beginning for those in the Lord not unlike the hebrews to their promised land. And I fear that even then again, some will backslide and look back.

Spiritually we sometimes need to discard institutions and ideologies and concepts because they become ineffective without great inspiration which societies and time are unable to sustain as history shows...

In the Good News there is a kind of last judgement and that judgment is a mercy which if we chose to accept,  leads onto life with God forever and forever...

This new life, this new beginning is when those in the Lord take the bull by the horn, get busy and get creative and prosper, as God himself is a creator...in truth, in justice, in fairness and in love according to His will and not according to man's which ends up with carcasses...to feed on.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 18, 2010)

jkdodge said:


> Anyone else here believe we are living in the last days? Have any of you stocked up on a little food and made sure that you and your family would be able to survive a while? I feel it is closer now then ever. God is tired of all the junk in this world. I can't wait for that horn to sound and the sky to split.



If the end comes...food and water will be of little use. 

The end has been "near" ever since the concept was first conceived. I don't worry about it.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 18, 2010)

From what I've gathered, we've been on the verge of the end of time since the beginning of time.  In other words, repent now, donate money before it's too late, go to heaven, etc.


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> From what I've gathered, we've been on the verge of the end of time since the beginning of time.  In other words, repent now, donate money before it's too late, go to heaven, etc.



Some of that is true...repent now, familiarize yourself to heaven, but you can keep all your money.

Hey, off topic here, but I noticed no one made a Christmas list this year, but if you were needy and on it, I'd donate money for you. Matter of fact, you'd be first on my list.

Peace bros.


----------



## thedeacon (Dec 18, 2010)

I got some tomatoes I canned stacked back and some peanut butter that was on sale, other than that not much put back here.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 18, 2010)

gordon 2 said:


> Hey, off topic here, but I noticed no one made a Christmas list this year, but if you were needy and on it, I'd donate money for you. Matter of fact, you'd be first on my list.



Thanks but do I come across as destitute somehow to you?


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Thanks but do I come across as destitute somehow to you?



Yes. this seems a little ragged to me: "In other words, repent now, donate money before it's too late, go to heaven, etc. "

Hope the holidays are great for you...


----------



## apoint (Dec 19, 2010)

This generation shall not pass...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 19, 2010)

apoint said:


> This generation shall not pass...



I wonder how many times that phrase has been repeated in the past 2,000 years....


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 19, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I wonder how many times that phrase has been repeated in the past 2,000 years....



I didn't look it up but I think that verse is in reference to the destruction of the temple in Jerusalem?  It's too early for me to be checking stuff.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 19, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> From what I've gathered, we've been on the verge of the end of time since the beginning of time.  In other words, repent now, donate money before it's too late, go to heaven, etc.



Wow...is that what you get out of all of it? You are confused, and we know who the author of confusion is, now don't we?

It's repent and go to heaven.

It's not about the money.....it's about helping your fellowman, that still won't save you.  Giving all you have and not believing still won't get you in to heaven. You can't buy your way, just for your future reference.

What saves you is repent and accept Christ for who He says He is and go to heaven.  Anything else is just confusion authored by ye ol' debil


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 19, 2010)

Who Can Keep up records that disasters as prophecied by Yeshua are on the Increase ?

From the Horse's Mouth;
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40739667/ns/us_news-2010_year_in_review


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 19, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Who Can Keep up records that disasters as prophecied by Yeshua are on the Increase ?
> 
> From the Horse's Mouth;
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40739667/ns/us_news-2010_year_in_review




If you are temporarily blinded or God forbid permenantly blinded, you are blind to those facts.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 20, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Thanks but do I come across as _destitute_ somehow to you?




That's not the word I would use.

It starts with a "t"..

Do not feed trolls..


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 20, 2010)

$2.99 + Shipping;


----------



## Big7 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> $2.99 + Shipping;



LJ... see if we can go in and get a volume discount?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 20, 2010)

Big7 said:


> That's not the word I would use.
> 
> It starts with a "t"..
> 
> Do not feed trolls..



I see where Gordon stated my post is true in part.  Somehow he was able to debate what I posted.  I see that you though decided not to address the substance in like manner and opted rather to call names.  Quality post!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 20, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Who Can Keep up records that disasters as prophecied by Yeshua are on the Increase ?
> 
> From the Horse's Mouth;
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40739667/ns/us_news-2010_year_in_review



Do disasters that kill or destroy nothing still count though?


----------



## Big7 (Dec 20, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I see where Gordon stated my post is true in part.  Somehow he was able to debate what I posted.  I see that you though decided not to address the substance in like manner and opted rather to call names.  Quality post!



Shoe fit?

I'm famous for "Quality Post'"

You got an atheist thread now..

NOW, GO AWAY....


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 20, 2010)

Big7 said:


> You got an atheist thread now..
> 
> NOW, GO AWAY....



I'd say you've got a Christian forum, you go away, etc, but that would be equally irrational.  I will take the high road instead.


----------



## apoint (Dec 20, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I'd say you've got a Christian forum, you go away, etc, but that would be equally irrational.  I will take the high road instead.



Six hams, cant you just feel that brotherly love? Your welcome here athiest or not. Dont pay any attention to the evil ones.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 20, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Do disasters that kill or destroy nothing still count though?



Everything Counts, it was predicted that 75% of the people on earth would die due to wars,Famine,Sickness and disease before the Day of The Lord, what that tells me is 75% of the people on earth believe as you do, the Bible also says people will curse God when they see all the disasters they have brought upon themselves, blaming God instead of themselves.


----------



## apoint (Dec 20, 2010)

Kinda like NASCAR. If ya dont watch, it will be over before you know it


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 21, 2010)

In Case you missed the Red Moon this AM. Next One will be in 2094.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Dec 21, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> In Case you missed the Red Moon this AM. Next One will be in 2094.



Sweet.  End of Time will be a while then.  Party on!


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 21, 2010)

Psalms92:6 *A brutish man knoweth not, neither doth a fool understand this.*


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 21, 2010)

*Over 30 Quakes in Bonin Japan*

*Even The UK, Iran And Russia*
Update time = Wed Dec 22 0:00:03 UTC 2010


  MAG  UTC DATE-TIME
y/m/d h:m:s  LAT
deg  LON
deg  DEPTH
km   Region 
MAP  5.2   2010/12/21 23:38:54    26.739    143.456  9.9   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  4.9   2010/12/21 23:09:13    26.886    143.577  10.0   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  3.5   2010/12/21 22:59:13    54.391    -3.095  14.3   ENGLAND, UNITED KINGDOM 
MAP  5.4   2010/12/21 22:19:58    26.791    143.727  9.7   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.3   2010/12/21 22:08:00    27.016    143.529  10.1   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.1   2010/12/21 22:00:36    26.736    143.435  13.7   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  2.8   2010/12/21 21:57:06    51.727    176.309  38.9   RAT ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP  4.8   2010/12/21 21:43:06    26.944    143.646  10.2   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.0   2010/12/21 21:33:51    26.637    143.497  11.4   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.1   2010/12/21 21:27:18    26.776    143.840  12.2   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.3   2010/12/21 21:22:35    26.915    143.439  8.6   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  4.7   2010/12/21 21:15:50    26.832    143.843  11.1   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  3.3   2010/12/21 21:02:51    51.197    174.968  40.6   NEAR ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS, ALASKA 
MAP  5.1   2010/12/21 20:59:34    26.763    143.582  10.1   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.1   2010/12/21 20:52:25    26.644    143.645  10.1   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.2   2010/12/21 20:36:04    27.003    143.664  10.3   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.1   2010/12/21 20:35:25    27.098    143.403  9.8   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.4   2010/12/21 20:18:44    27.087    143.246  10.5   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.3   2010/12/21 20:16:40    27.107    143.499  10.2   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  3.2   2010/12/21 20:11:25    51.040   -176.117  34.5   ANDREANOF ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN IS., ALASKA 
MAP  4.7   2010/12/21 20:04:49   -15.362    -70.551  205.4   SOUTHERN PERU 
MAP  4.7   2010/12/21 20:00:32    27.072    143.406  10.0   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  4.9   2010/12/21 19:54:14    26.911    143.902  16.7   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  4.9   2010/12/21 19:47:43    27.233    143.425  10.0   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.1   2010/12/21 19:40:25    27.181    143.471  10.3   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  4.6   2010/12/21 18:52:31    51.851    160.757  33.6   OFF THE EAST COAST OF KAMCHATKA, RUSSIA 
MAP  5.1   2010/12/21 18:41:39    27.044    143.295  10.0   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.0   2010/12/21 18:32:54    26.687    143.724  10.3   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.2   2010/12/21 18:31:28   -34.508   -179.442  11.1   SOUTH OF THE KERMADEC ISLANDS 
MAP  5.1   2010/12/21 18:14:05    27.110    143.342  12.2   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.4   2010/12/21 18:03:40    27.256    143.333  9.9   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.1   2010/12/21 18:00:34    27.073    143.796  10.0   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.4   2010/12/21 17:53:23    27.212    143.393  10.0   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.6   2010/12/21 17:41:27    27.080    143.297  10.0   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.6   2010/12/21 17:40:48    27.018    143.214  10.0   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  5.4   2010/12/21 17:39:06    27.192    143.396  10.0   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  7.4   2010/12/21 17:19:41    26.892    143.726  14.0   BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION 
MAP  4.4   2010/12/21 17:16:38    11.637    43.674  7.5   NEAR THE COAST OF DJIBOUTI 
MAP  4.6   2010/12/21 16:15:31    -5.828    128.855  307.5   BANDA SEA 
MAP  5.9   2010/12/21 14:07:49    2.707    95.911  25.9   SIMEULUE, INDONESIA 
MAP  4.3   2010/12/21 12:14:18    28.093    58.873  9.9   SOUTHEASTERN IRAN 
MAP  2.6   2010/12/21 11:55:50    37.980   -122.041  14.7   SAN FRANCISCO BAY AREA, CALIFORNIA 
MAP  2.5   2010/12/21 11:54:30    37.982   -122.040  15.0   SAN FRANCISCO BAY AREA, CALIFORNIA 
MAP  3.4   2010/12/21 11:01:50    32.919   -116.267  13.0   SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA 
MAP  3.4   2010/12/21 10:10:30    38.788   -122.743  0.0   NORTHERN CALIFORNIA 
MAP  4.7   2010/12/21 07:08:55    51.183   -176.213  42.8   ANDREANOF ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN IS., ALASKA 
MAP  4.7   2010/12/21 06:15:59    6.628    123.806  60.1   MORO GULF, MINDANAO, PHILIPPINES 
MAP  4.7   2010/12/21 05:40:16    -8.331    105.116  32.5   SOUTH OF JAVA, INDONESIA 
MAP  2.8   2010/12/21 05:38:29    32.271   -115.281  13.5   BAJA CALIFORNIA, MEXICO 
MAP  4.8   2010/12/21 04:25:36    51.464   -176.361  44.6   ANDREANOF ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN IS., ALASKA 
MAP  5.0   2010/12/21 04:21:28    0.153    122.207  167.5   MINAHASA, SULAWESI, INDONESIA 
MAP  5.6   2010/12/21 03:59:39    -8.792    111.176  55.5   JAVA, INDONESIA 
MAP  4.5   2010/12/21 02:07:05    51.274   -176.292  42.1   ANDREANOF ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN IS., ALASKA


----------



## apoint (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow thats a lot a shaking for one day. Passover, Unleavened bread
, First fruits. Im still counting on Trumpets. I sure would  like to see at least one more spring, but come quickly Lord...


----------



## jkdodge (Dec 22, 2010)

I did not mean I was stocking up food for after the return of Christ. I feel America has just begun to see the negative impact on the economy. My stocking up is for prior to the Return of Christ. I think we need to be prepared for what may or may not happen. As I read scripture I read no where that America is mentioned in the end times. I just want to make sure my family will have all they need.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 22, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ua9Cj7mWP9c?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ua9Cj7mWP9c?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LE71HZVtU5E?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LE71HZVtU5E?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## apoint (Dec 22, 2010)

Signs in the heavens and earth are here. Fasten your seatbelts, were going in.


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 22, 2010)

*amen*

i could not agree with her more. heck no i am not packing up any food. if jesus comes back i am going home jack!!!!!! what a wonderful site that would be.


mtnwoman said:


> Wow...is that what you get out of all of it? You are confused, and we know who the author of confusion is, now don't we?
> 
> It's repent and go to heaven.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 22, 2010)

IDF Shot Down A UFO But Have Not Found The Wreckage ?
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/meast/12/16/israel.negev.shootdown/index.html?hpt=T2

Yeah Right !


----------



## Crubear (Dec 23, 2010)

If we're in the end times, then we missed the Rapture(?) and don't understand what we're reading - so we've missed the boat.

or

If we aren't in the end times, then Jesus said go and make disciples of all nations, and don't worry about tomorrow.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

Crubear said:


> If we're in the end times, then we missed the Rapture(?) and don't understand what we're reading - so we've missed the boat.
> 
> or
> 
> If we aren't in the end times, then Jesus said go and make disciples of all nations, and don't worry about tomorrow.



If we say we are in the end times does not mean we missed the rapture.
 We are always suppose to go and make disciple's, before and after the rapture.
 As in the days of Noah, the rains came, and the rain fell on everyone over all the earth, until there was enough rain to raise and float the Ark.The rapture.


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 23, 2010)

last days, end times, all i know is this world will not last many more years, we have over 10% unemployment just in georgia alone, we have over population, we have others sneeking into this country taking what little we have, people are having 4,5,6 kids and can,t even afford to feed themselves, taxes are going up, electric bills going up, companys are closing every year, it is getting worse and worse, someone will have to step in and unite the whole world for us to live, and guess who that will be. it is coming sooner than we think, this country is not going to get better nor the world.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

Very true VG.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep, the final count down started in 1948 when the Jews returned to Israel, even more so in 1967, the taking of Jerusalem. And now all the Arab Muslim country's gathering against Israel.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 23, 2010)

You all be careful now.
The Jews back in Jerusalem had it allllllll figured out.  Jesus was going to come and establish His earthly kingdom.
Jesus told them plain as could be that His kingdom was not of this world.  They just wouldn't listen.
My only point:  Don't bank on it until it happens.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> You all be careful now.
> The Jews back in Jerusalem had it allllllll figured out.  Jesus was going to come and establish His earthly kingdom.
> Jesus told them plain as could be that His kingdom was not of this world.  They just wouldn't listen.
> My only point:  Don't bank on it until it happens.



 Thanks for the 2000 year old news flash but your information is a bit out dated.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 23, 2010)

Crubear said:


> If we're in the end times, then we missed the Rapture(?) and don't understand what we're reading - so we've missed the boat.
> 
> or
> 
> If we aren't in the end times, then Jesus said go and make disciples of all nations, and don't worry about tomorrow.



That's not Biblically correct read Matthew 24 and you will see that Yeshua says he will rapture his elect after the tribulation Days, not before.

The Wrath Of God and Tribulation days are two different things.


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> Yep, the final count down started in 1948 when the Jews returned to Israel, even more so in 1967, the taking of Jerusalem. And now all the Arab Muslim country's gathering against Israel.



Does it matter that Zionism was/is a secular movement?


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

Can someone point out in this passage where it says the Christians will taken away and the rest will be left.




> But of that day and hour no one knoweth, not the angels of heaven, but the Father alone. And as in the days of Noe, so shall also the coming of the Son of man be. For as in the days before the flood, they were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, even till that day in which Noe entered into the ark, And they knew not till the flood came, and took them all away; so also shall the coming of the Son of man be. Then two shall be in the field: one shall be taken, and one shall be left. Two women shall be grinding at the mill: one shall be taken, and one shall be left.



1.	Who are they?
2.	Who did not know what was coming?
3.	Who was taken away?
4.	Who was left?


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> Does it matter that Zionism was/is a secular movement?


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


>



Simple question

The ones who sought a Jewish State were not religious Jews; they did not intend to fulfill any sort of prophecy. They were and are secular Jews.

The Mapai Party ran Israel for almost 30 years, they were certainly not religious Jews, they were socialist






So does it matter that Zionism was/is a secular movement?


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> Can someone point out in this passage where it says the Christians will taken away and the rest will be left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anyone?


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Dec 23, 2010)

When the Trump of GOD sounds, and the eastern sky splits, HIS redeemed will rise to meet him in the air.  It will be a sad time for those left on the earth as the Great Tribulation is ussured in.


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 23, 2010)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> Can someone point out in this passage where it says the Christians will taken away and the rest will be left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok nice try, but you no very well this passage is not about the second coming or the rapture of the church, so it does not apply. it is a past event, Jesus was showing how people will be living life as they allways have but the christians will be waiting for the return of christ, noah was taken from the surface of the earth with the water up very very high, and the non christians were left on the earth to die of thier sin. very simple.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> Thanks for the 2000 year old news flash but your information is a bit out dated.



It might be old, but it isn't out dated.

I'm just saying....

What if God doesn't do it the way everyone understands it will happen??


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> That's not Biblically correct read Matthew 24 and you will see that Yeshua says he will rapture his elect after the tribulation Days, not before.
> 
> The Wrath Of God and Tribulation days are two different things.





vanguard1 said:


> ok nice try, but you no very well this passage is not about the second coming or the rapture of the church, so it does not apply.



You might want to share that with Lowjack. He was the one that said Matthew 24 explained the “rapture”.




Lowjack said:


> it is a past event, Jesus was showing how people will be living life as they allways have but the christians will be waiting for the return of christ, noah was taken from the surface of the earth with the water up very very high, and the non christians were left on the earth to die of thier sin. very simple.



So if I am in the ocean on a boat I am not on the earth’s surface. 

I did not know Noah was a Christian. You do know the flood occur before Christianity.

Now read the passage slowly 

Whom does it say was taken?

Who was left?


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> It might be old, but it isn't out dated.
> 
> I'm just saying....
> 
> What if God doesn't do it the way everyone understands it will happen??



 In prophecy, time has to go forward enough for the picture of the puzzle to be fullfilled.
 Most all of the prophecy has been fulfilled to be near the return of Christ. Israel is Gods time piece. For me to post all of the scripture to prove my point would take me the rest of the night. I might be able to cut and paste.


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

Michael F. Gray said:


> When the Trump of GOD sounds, and the eastern sky splits, HIS redeemed will rise to meet him in the air.  It will be a sad time for those left on the earth as the Great Tribulation is ussured in.



When Christ went into Jerusalem, the crowds went out to meet Him; they went out to greet their King.

Did He take them away or continue into the city with them?


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

It makes no diffrence if the Jews are secular...[What a joke]
 Its Gods time table...


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> When Christ went into Jerusalem, the crowds went out to meet Him; they went out to greet their King.
> 
> Did He take them away or continue into the city with them?



Why do you ask when you have all the answers.


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> It makes no diffrence if the Jews are secular...[What a joke]
> Its Gods time table...



Why is this a joke?

Do you even know who worked to form Israel in the late 19th and 20th century?


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> Why do you ask when you have all the answers.



If you can't answer the question, then maybe you should as **k9** suggests study.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> If you can't answer the question, then maybe you should as **k9** suggests study.



After that Christian boo hoo post you made I doubt I suggest anything.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> It might be old, but it isn't out dated.
> 
> I'm just saying....
> 
> What if God doesn't do it the way everyone understands it will happen??



 This is an interesting rapture read .
http://www.bibleprophesy.org/rapture.htm


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 23, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> What if God doesn't do it the way everyone understands it will happen??


 
Very good question.  Could a clouded understanding and the resulting "dissapointment" bring about the great "falling away" that is talked about in 2 Thessalonians 2:2-4 ?  
Hmmm... 
It's not too popular to talk about that doctrine, is it?  

Sorry, I haven't stirr'd in a while


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> After that Christian boo hoo post you made I doubt I suggest anything.



You doubt you suggest anything?

I don't think I know what that even means.

Is that tongues?


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 23, 2010)

I missed this when I just posted earlier, sorry...





**k9** said:


> I had seen a great falling away from God in my lifetime!


 
 I have also seen a "falling away', but I am not certain I've seen it like what the bible describes.  

...





**k9** said:


> There are many more verse that will show you that the catching away has not happened yet, but the signs are here now.


 
Agreed


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> You doubt you suggest anything?
> 
> I don't think I know what that even means.
> 
> Is that tongues?



When you dont know the answer, ask your bishop.


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

apoint said:


> When you dont know the answer, ask your bishop.



Oh boy you got me there...

That was a good one.

Actually I do ask questions and study that's how one gains knowledge.

You do the same thing.

You did not just pick up the Bible one day and start reading and understanding everything you read.

You asked questions, of your pastor, your parents, your friends, you like everyone else looked to others who had studied before you and ask questions of them.

You did the same in school

You've done it all your life

and you will continue to for the rest of it.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 23, 2010)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> Simple question
> 
> The ones who sought a Jewish State were not religious Jews; they did not intend to fulfill any sort of prophecy. They were and are secular Jews.
> 
> ...


I think You are quite mistaken, All Jews are religious , otherwise we would not be Jews, LOL


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 23, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I think You are quite mistaken, All Jews are religious , otherwise we would not be Jews, LOL



Actually I know a couple of Jews who are not religious. They may have been born into a religious Jewish family but they do not believe in God now....unfortunately.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 23, 2010)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> If you can't answer the question, then maybe you should as **k9** suggests study.



Huh? If'n you wanna go there...
Maybe you should study and you'd be able to answer your own question, ever thought of that?


Maybe here's a good starting place

1 Thessalonians 4:16-18 (King James Version)

 16For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first: 

 17Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord. 

 18Wherefore comfort one another with these words.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 23, 2010)

rap·ture (rpchr)
n.
1. The state of being transported by a lofty emotion; ecstasy.
2. An expression of ecstatic feeling. Often used in the plural.
3. The transporting of a person from one place to another, especially to heaven.
tr.v. rap·tured, rap·tur·ing, rap·tures 
To enrapture.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 23, 2010)

This is why I believe in pretrib, or at least mid trib rapture

Revelation 7:9-15 (King James Version)

 9After this I beheld, and, lo, a great multitude, which no man could number, of all nations, and kindreds, and people, and tongues, stood before the throne, and before the Lamb, clothed with white robes, and palms in their hands; 

 10And cried with a loud voice, saying, Salvation to our God which sitteth upon the throne, and unto the Lamb. 

 11And all the angels stood round about the throne, and about the elders and the four beasts, and fell before the throne on their faces, and worshipped God, 

 12Saying, Amen: Blessing, and glory, and wisdom, and thanksgiving, and honour, and power, and might, be unto our God for ever and ever. Amen. 

 13And one of the elders answered, saying unto me, What are these which are arrayed in white robes? and whence came they? 

 14And I said unto him, Sir, thou knowest. And he said to me, These are they which came out of great tribulation, and have washed their robes, and made them white in the blood of the Lamb. 

 15Therefore are they before the throne of God, and serve him day and night in his temple: and he that sitteth on the throne shall dwell among them.


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I think You are quite mistaken, All Jews are religious , otherwise we would not be Jews, LOL



Maybe read up on Theodore Herzl then get back to me.

Also do you deny that the founders of the Israel (1948) were socialist?


----------



## OntheFlyTyer (Dec 23, 2010)

mtnwoman said:


> Huh? If'n you wanna go there...
> Maybe you should study and you'd be able to answer your own question, ever thought of that?



"If'n" really? 

You assume that I don't know the answer. Sometimes the way to teach something is to ask questions, such as:

Is "if'n" a word?

I know the answer but by asking the question of you, maybe you would look into it and learn the answer for yourself.





mtnwoman said:


> Maybe here's a good starting place
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 4:16-18 (King James Version)
> 
> ...



Again

When Christ went into Jerusalem, the crowds went out to meet Him; they went out to greet their King.

Did He take them away or continue into the city with them?


----------



## Crubear (Dec 23, 2010)

Ronnie, I don't believe it. I'm with you 100%.

I've been reminding people that they had the Bible for over 2000 years, knew every single prophesy by heart. And they missed it when Jesus came because Jesus came as God wanted - not what we wanted.

Lowjack and others, I don't get involved in discussions about the Rapture anymore (much). Jesus died for me, I've accepted Him; and what He does to me, for me, with me after that is up to Him.


----------



## Crubear (Dec 23, 2010)

If we aren't supposed to worry about tomorrow, why argue if/when a/the Rapture may occur?  

It's not like you have any say in the matter anyway.


----------



## Crubear (Dec 23, 2010)

As I've read my history, the state of Israel was formed through the work of groups that want to hasten Christ's return - been a while, but I think they were Darbyists.

To answer your next question, if God fullfilled his prophesy in the original return through Cyrus then He can do it through Darbyists.


----------



## apoint (Dec 23, 2010)

Crubear said:


> If we aren't supposed to worry about tomorrow, why argue if/when a/the Rapture may occur?
> 
> It's not like you have any say in the matter anyway.



Bible says, " I would not have you be ignorant".


----------



## apoint (Dec 24, 2010)

Crubear said:


> Ronnie, I don't believe it. I'm with you 100%.
> 
> I've been reminding people that they had the Bible for over 2000 years, knew every single prophesy by heart. And they missed it when Jesus came because Jesus came as God wanted - not what we wanted.Lowjack and others, I don't get involved in discussions about the Rapture anymore (much). Jesus died for me, I've accepted Him; and what He does to me, for me, with me after that is up to Him.



Only some missed him as the Christ. Many many more saw him as the Christ. Just like today, many dont see, but many many more do see. Nothing new under the sun...


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 24, 2010)

mtnwoman said:


> Actually I know a couple of Jews who are not religious. They may have been born into a religious Jewish family but they do not believe in God now....unfortunately.



Then They are not Jews, LOL
They are Hebrews.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 24, 2010)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> Maybe read up on Theodore Herzl then get back to me.
> 
> Also do you deny that the founders of the Israel (1948) were socialist?



Perhaps you should read on Communitarism ,people confuse it with socialism and Communism.
The First Church Practiced it, when they had everything in Common.
I lived in a Kibbuts for 7 years and Went To Yeshiva in Israel, I don't need to read about what I lived.


----------



## Crubear (Dec 24, 2010)

It isn't about being ignorant (I understand your point), it's about recognizing that there are several ways to read and understand the apocalyptic books and verses in the Bible. It serves no purpose to argue over when and how they will come about, or how they apply to today. 

When the time is right, God's time, those passages and books will become crystal clear. For now they are intentionally cryptic, because that's what God wanted.


----------



## apoint (Dec 24, 2010)

Crubear said:


> It isn't about being ignorant (I understand your point), it's about recognizing that there are several ways to read and understand the apocalyptic books and verses in the Bible. It serves no purpose to argue over when and how they will come about, or how they apply to today.
> 
> When the time is right, God's time, those passages and books will become crystal clear. For now they are intentionally cryptic, because that's what God wanted.



1Th 4:13-18 KJV  resurrection
(13) But I would not have you to be ignorant, brethren, concerning them which are asleep, that ye sorrow not, even as others which have no hope.
(14) For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so them also which sleep in Jesus will God bring with him.
(15) For this we say unto you by the word of the Lord, that we which are alive and remain unto the coming of the Lord shall not prevent them which are asleep.
(16) For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first:
(17) Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord.
(18) Wherefore comfort one another with these words.
1Th 5:1-9 KJV resurrection
(1) But of the times and the seasons, brethren, ye have no need that I write unto you.
(2) For yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so cometh as a thief in the night.
(3) For when they shall say, Peace and safety; then sudden destruction cometh upon them, as travail upon a woman with child; and they shall not escape.
(4) But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that that day should overtake you as a thief.
(5) Ye are all the children of light, and the children of the day: we are not of the night, nor of darkness.
(6) Therefore let us not sleep, as do others; but let us watch and be sober.
(7) For they that sleep sleep in the night; and they that be drunken are drunken in the night.
(8) But let us, who are of the day, be sober, putting on the breastplate of faith and love; and for an helmet, the hope of salvation.
What does salvation mean? Does it mean rapture to you?
(9) For God hath not appointed us to wrath, but to obtain salvation by our Lord Jesus Christ,


----------



## huntmore (Jan 4, 2011)

Bible for 2000 years! Man are you misinformed. Crubear.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 4, 2011)

OntheFlyTyer said:


> You doubt you suggest anything?
> 
> I don't think I know what that even means.
> 
> Is that tongues?



I am glad I wasn't eating when I read that one. I don't think I would like my meatloaf coming out of my nose.


----------

